# Haunt maze coming together 2012



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday I set up about 60% of the outside panels of the garage haunt.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The part of the maze on the drive way is done being built. I need to clean up the mess, cover, run wires, air lines, paint, lights, sound and detail. The part of the maze on the inside the garage is about 95% built.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome! I like the small rooms, it's going to make your haunt scarier and seem a lot longer. Nice Job


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks like it going to be great


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice ....sure makes me miss doing it even more!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh, this is looking so great! I can't wait to see it completed. Don't you just wish the Halloween Goblins would come in at night (as you sleep) and put everything up so that when you wake up...the whole haunt would be complete, and done even better than you had imagined it??? Of course then they would have to promise to take it down and clean everything up...and you know Goblins just aren't that generous..... It is looking good though and I love the layout.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! A lot of work but looking good.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, that is really elaborate. Good progress.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The drive way part of the haunt has a roof. I covered with black plastic then covered that with a tarp. I also covered the sides to protect from the rain this weekend. I just went in there. The wind outside is blowing pretty well. The air inside is still as can be. I would say it is pretty air tight.
Hauntmaze2012roof_zps280dfc4d.jpg picture by CnJsdad - Photobucket


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> Wow! A lot of work but looking good.


It is a lot less work then you would think. My friends at Frozen Morgue in Chouteau, Ok let me borrow all of those panels. It went up in a matter of hours.
Last year, I framed every wall and used black plastic for the wall covering. That took weeks to do and my haunt was half the size then.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a photo of the skull wall. It is a drop panel.
Skullwallhaunt2012_zps3c318f04.jpg picture by CnJsdad - Photobucket


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looking great so far. Seeing the tarp across the top made me feel so relieved FOR you that you'll be out of the elements.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice work. Looks like a fun time will be had!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I installed the laser for the laser vortex and did some other minor things today. I guess I better heat up the fog and see how she looks.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good stuff! I'm liking the Layout too. I wish the overhead picture was bigger so we could see it in more detail.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

niblique71 said:


> Good stuff! I'm liking the Layout too. I wish the overhead picture was bigger so we could see it in more detail.


Here is the design I am working off of.
Hauntmaze2012design_zps29b01414.jpg picture by CnJsdad - Photobucket


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

My first attempt at chromadepth and air brushing.
Chromadepthflamehaunt2012_zps4756b136.jpg picture by CnJsdad - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The paint colors are beautiful.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The colors blend for a cool effect.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I really like the overhead view pic without roof. I know you have to have a roof per se, but man it would be cool to see the birds eye reaction of all the scared kids.


Brian


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks! 
Here is another chromadepth panel. 
Skulldroppanelhaunt2012_zps7ac0853d.jpg picture by CnJsdad - Photobucket


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I finished the build part of my haunt today. Now time for clean up, detail, paint, electric, lights, sound, air, program, fix the roof(had a little wear and tear from a storm the other night) and then scare. Am I missing anything?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's quite an operation!! It looks great!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I got a little surprise on the door today. The city code enforcement left a business card and a note saying to call. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the finished facade.
facade2012haunt2_zpsf57615d2.jpg picture by CnJsdad - Photobucket


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Facade looks great!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

*My first run went well*

Last night I had my first run of the season. We had a huge Halloween party and the guest get first dibs on my haunt. I got some great feedback from the guest. So I am pretty pumped up for Halloween. I will post a walk through Halloween night.


----------

